# actualizando mi gentoo,me dio este error

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola, bueno, me encontraba yo actualizando con emerge -uDvaN world cuando me estaba instalando el paquete x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2 y me dio el siguiente error:

```

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                   ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   xorg-server-1.4-r2.ebuild, line  332:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              use nptl && die "${diemsg}"

 *  The die message:

 *   You must build xorg-server and mesa with the same nptl USE setting.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *                   ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   xorg-server-1.4-r2.ebuild, line  332:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              use nptl && die "${diemsg}"

 *  The die message:

 *   You must build xorg-server and mesa with the same nptl USE setting.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 
```

Me pregunto, a que se debe, y como hago para solucionarlo?   :Laughing:   gracias!

----------

## Neodraco

 *Quote:*   

> You must build xorg-server and mesa with the same nptl USE setting

 

Pues eso, que la USE nptl debe estar activada o desactivada para ambos paquetes.

----------

## x86

Puedes agregar la use nptl al fichero make.conf y luego hacer un 

```
emerge -N world 
```

 para que se recompilen todos los paquetes que usan esa flag.

Aunque yo preferiria actualizar todo el sistema y dependencias: 

```
emerge -DuN world
```

O tambien podrias agregar al  fichero /etc/portage/package.use  algo asi como

x11-base/xorg-server nptl    

media-libs/mesa nptl

y si quieres desactivar el flag cambia nptl  por  -nptl, y luego haces un 

```
emerge -N mesa xorg-server
```

 y asi te aseguras que los dos paquetes estan compilados con el mismo flag. 

Yo me decantaria por la segunda forma, agregando la use en el fichero package.use..

----------

## jgascon

Te dejo estos dos enlaces por si te pueden ayudar  :Wink: 

Native POSIX Thread Library (NPTL)

HOWTO Migrate to NPTL

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola, gracias por sus respuestas, pues la verdad es que intete de las dos formas y sigo teniendo el mismo error... No me funcionaron,

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

hola de nuevo, ya me funciono, pero ahora, que reinicie, ya no me carga interfaz grafica, me da error y dice que revise el xorg.conf, lo reviso y lo comparo con el anterior y son leves los cambios, pero no me funciona... y quedo tiradoo   :Crying or Very sad:  alguna idea??

----------

## x86

Si pegas el error que te da  aquí , mucho mejor ..

----------

